# Ghillie suit/blanket?



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

sportsman's gide has your materials to make you project.As far as how to make it,ummm i don't know.It seems like your on the right track though.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.ghilliesuits.com

leave the orange out, I wouldnt be wearing a ghillie suit during firearms season. 
but why a blanket, if using it for bowhunting ? I'd go with a ghillie suit for bowhunting & keep the front part short or just flat material so the suit doesnt interfer with the string.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

the orange is for the weekend warior who shoots at whatever they want or just the small game hunters..... have to keep that in mind as for firearms i wear a blaze orange bib outfit the ghillie is just for early season bow wen its still light jacket and sometimes t-shirt and shorts weather


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

go to www.outdoordriven.com they teach how to make real ghillie suits like the marine snipers make.


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

Use a snuggy! I have several military blankets as my wife and I were both active duty. They are very heavy, very itchy, and kind of smelly.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

rookiebowholder said:


> were can i get a millitary blanket?
> were can i get netting as in vollyball type nets for cheap.
> and what colors of string or material should i use to weave onto the ghillie?


Most military surplus stores will have both the military blankets and the netting you need to construct the suit. 

String colors, different shades of browns and greens, tan, black and grey.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q60/TigerSharkman/Bowhunting_ghillie_jacket_W.jpg


----------



## Huntin'Buddy (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, I have just finished making my own ghillie suit. It too my a while to get it to the point that i was/am happy with it, I finally ended up with a pullover coat - with hood and pants combo. I started using burlap like a number of people suggest on the internet but pulled it all off since it stinks when wet. I used 2 duck decoy bags, 36 x 57 and plenty of Jute it runs under $2.00 at Walmart. I also used other lite materials since I found that before I split it into pants and top it was quite heavy, I'm not sure your really going to want a "military" blanket on you while you hunt, they are made of 100% wool. I have 2 from WWI hand-me-downs from an great uncle who died in the late 1970's. And if you want you can get them at a military surplus store, probably even online. Here are some web sites that may help you in your quest, good luck. if you'd like to know more just ask, but i'm not sure how much to post or how interested the audience is here.
1. http://www.ghilliegear.com/ 
2. http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Ghillie-Suit 
3. http://www.articlesbase.com/extreme...lie-suit-best-instructions-online-779075.html


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have thought about the same thing for coyote hunting so i can lay in the prone position and drape it over me to completely get rid of the human shape, got any ideas how to make a white and brown one for when there is patchy snow on the ground?


----------



## Huntin'Buddy (Nov 21, 2010)

that's easy, just use white, brown and tan mosquito netting cut into strips instead of forest colors, I plan on making a Snow Suit in the spring of 2011. I go for the layered effect and it looks good. Go to http://www.shootingstaff.com/forum/members/huntin-buddy-1000/ , Albums, My Ghillie Suit and you can see the images I just uploaded.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey rookie, I applaud your enthusiasm for ghillie suits. They are the ultimate for blending in for sure. However, ghillies will fall apart quite easily when washed. I was in a sniper platoon in the military and we never washed ours...man did they stink! Not exactly ideal for scent control for deer or predator hunting. Also, a wool military blanket would be ridiculously hot my man. I'm sure it is cool during bow season in MN but here in GA I sweat to death in a thin t-shirt and pants during bowseason. I will give you two options to think about that might work for you. One would be to attach the netting with safety pins so it can be removed when washing. Two, check out Rancid Crabtree's post here. His version of a leafy suit I think I will be making this winter after deer season. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717835  He does an amazing job and a DIY on the cheap. 

Hollywood, I will offer you this little hint of info with a snow ghillie. We would always dye the white jut with the slightest bit of blue because snow reflects light and gives off a slightly blue tint. And I mean the slightest. The mixing that Huntin'Buddy mentioned is right on. Splotches hear and there. Natural vegetation is king if you really want to get heavily into it.

Hope this helped guys. This is only my $.02 worth.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

yes i do realize the military blanket was on the heavy side. i like the landscaping fabrick idea for a blanket instead from the link passinthru gave me. Right now my frand and i are worried about finding netting and buying burlap and jute, were only highschool seniours so buying a whole lot is not something we can afford. Im wondering if that landscaping fabric rips up into jute strands like burlap does. the blanket idea i have is because if you know how to wear a blanket its pretty much a poncho with a hood, its like the robe/ponchos the dwarves wear in that lord of the rings movie. plus like one mentioned i can also go prone position with it wich would really make it usefull. plan to roll it up and stick it in a tube for carry, warmth shouldnt matter since i will be wearing normal clothing and jackets to fit the weather. 
hmmm what if i just skip the blanket and use netting? my only concern with just netting is getting things tangled into it unless it was a semi fine netting were the open squares are smaller unlike something the size of vollyball netting.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

just got back from fleetfarm and me and my buddie was going to buy a vollyball net for the netting but it just felt like the holes were too big... luckily i walked by a decoration the store had up it was a fishnet decoration and thankfully enough we found the decoration and it came in a 5' by 10' size so it was plenty... mines has a big ole hole in it when i opened it but luckily it was near the bottom just enough to were it would not interfere with my height and it covering me... i still would have some leftovers so now all i need is a blanket type dilly o and some burlap and jute or whatever material to be used for camo... wats a good strong fabrick that i can attatch the netting to that if id stitch it on it would not tear off?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

use cammies, a blouse and bottoms, and a boonie as your veil. sew the netting over the back of the blouse and over the shoulders and down the back of the pants, and on the top and about 1' down the veil. or get a top with a hood. also works well. if you want to wash it (which i don't recommend, ghillies are meant to be dirty) all you have to do is sew snap buttons onto the clothing and onto the netting or fast tecs which i think work better. you can get really small ones, like the one on a military helmet. and just take off the netting and wash. use jute and burlap of different colors but remember the golden rule "veg is the edge" you can put all the jute on you want but you just look like a big ghillie monster. use 550 cord to tie onto the netting and use that to tie in vegetation when you hunt. consider sewing skids on the elbows the belly and the thighs and legs. it's just thick cordura or the same material that is used for seabags. you can just cut up a few seabags if you can't get the cordura. 

for a snow suit use painter overalls. you can buy them at home depot.

you also would want to use something a little smaller in square size than a volley ball net. you should get netting that's about 1''x1''. it looks best when the whole suit is done.


----------



## Knappy (Jan 2, 2009)

I made my ghillie suit using X-Large BDUs. Everything else I bought at Wal-Mart. You can go buy a volleyball net, jute twine (several rolls), shoe goo and different colors of dye. Dye the jute twine before wrapping it in the net. Cut the net to fit the BDUs. Glue the net to the BDUs with the shoe goo. Put a blob of the shoe goo at each knot in the net. Cut the jute twine in various lenghts and tie the twine into the net. I tied the knots in the middle of the length of string so I have two pieces hanging from the net. The worste part about making the ghillie suit this way is that it takes a long time unravelling all the twine. Your fingers will get tired.  As stated above, tie in natural vegitation to the suite. This will help you blend in to your environment. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## 421X3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Look at Ghillie suit warehouse. they have materials and kits. I have found that the searching and scrounging around doesn't end up being cost effective most of the time.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

u guys are not reading my post... i already have netting now im just looking for a good tough fabric for my blanket and also looking for lots of jute or burlap


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

rookiebowholder said:


> u guys are not reading my post... i already have netting now im just looking for a good tough fabric for my blanket and also looking for lots of jute or burlap


No, what they are trying to do is to help you with alternative ways to make a ghilie suit. Take what advice you need and discard the rest. I would just thank everyone who posted and be done with it.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

ppl are just telling me the process which i already know and are telling me to do it with a suit but im using a blanket to fit my own needs and uses... anyways still looking for a good durable material for my blanket or do you guys think i can get away without one and just have the netting?
and again were could i look for alot of jute twine or burlap for cheap?


----------



## Shadowchaser (Feb 28, 2008)

have you checked with local construction contractors? If they do road work or heavy construction there is often burlap being used to cover concrete or to transport structural bolts in. You could probably pick up plenty of burlap that is beyond the usable life from them for nothing or next to nothing. Then you could pick the burlap strings (which are basically jute anyway) out of the burlap. Just a thought.....

Jack


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i would not just do netting. i would use a base. if you really want to use a blanket think about a poncho liner. it's lighter than a wool blanket and more comfortable on the skin. try Michaels the craft store for jute and twine.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

i want my base to be tough... im using it for hunting


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

poncho liners are tough.


----------



## WV Switchback (Jul 26, 2010)

When my friends & I used to play paintball, we used the camo burlap to make ghille suits.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

yea i was thinking of buying camo burlap but for $17 bucks it wont be enough to be able to pull apart and tie to the netting to fill my whole blanket but its a great idea since the colors are already there
hey everyone! would a roll of 3x24 feet of burlap pulled apart into strands of jute be enough to cover a 5x9 ghillie blanket?


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

id say so, just depends on how thick you would want the blanket to be.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

ive thought about using denim before for a blanket. they used to sell camo denim at our walmart for cheap and then i was just going to use burlap on it and the fake oak leaves and some pine needle spigs sewn in. then i started doing more night coyote hunting so i ditched the idea


----------



## nothingelse07 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey Rookie if you live near a Tractor Supply i would buy your jute cord form there i have found they are the cheapest i have found. I looked at walmart, fleet farm, home depot, and menards and Tractor Supply was the cheapest and you get more on a roll


----------



## mncowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

get the jute at tractor supply they have huge rolls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

nothingelse07 said:


> hey Rookie if you live near a Tractor Supply i would buy your jute cord form there i have found they are the cheapest i have found. I looked at walmart, fleet farm, home depot, and menards and Tractor Supply was the cheapest and you get more on a roll


in order list the stores from cheapest to most exspensive... unless there was no real price change... i dont live near any tractor suplies places, so would the 3x24 foot roll of burlap be enough to be pulled into jute and used to cover a 5x9 blanket? im willing to do the work


----------



## nothingelse07 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say Wal-mart, Fleet Farm then Home Depot. If i had to guess which i am i would think that a 3x24 foot roll of burlap pulled apart would be enough to cover your blanket but cant say for sure. That a lot work to pull it apart, i pulled some sand bags apart and that was a chore. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjkl-iVJMbU im thinkin of copyin this design I like how your arms are bare


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

go to the NWTF.org wbsite and look at the getting the game t.v. show vids.they show you how to make one on the cheap.


----------

